# Duramax losing prime



## bandit819

I have an 01 duramax. I am not mechanically inclined but can do basic stuff. My problem is if my truck sits for a day or so it will crank, run for about 30 seconds and stall. It will not refire until I prime it with the pump thing. It is not throwing codes. What is the cause, can I fix it or do I have to write a check?


----------



## JpEater

A duramax is nothing like a Ford...... A duramax doesn't have an electric fuel pump. The fuel is "pulled" from the tank via the IP on the top/front of the motor. If there is any sort of an air leak anywhere between the tank and the IP, it will suck air and not pull fuel from the tank. The most likely cause is that your fuel filter or WIF sensor on the bottom of the fuel filter are leaking slightly and allowing the air intrusion. If a fuel filter replacement doesn't fix it, I would replace the o-rings in the fuel primer on the fuel filter head. Over time those O-rings that seal around the primer will leak and suck air. Both of those repairs are fairly simple with simple hand tools. I have had some trucks develop leaks in other locations that will cause the same symptoms. But the primer and filter/wif leaking are the two most common. 

Replace the fuel filter, bleed it and see how is does the next time it sits for a while. Be sure to replace the upper filter o-ring and the o-ring around the WIF sensor in the bottom of the filter. Both O-rings will come with a new filter.

Also, be sure to look at your bleeder screw too. Its next to the primer. Its a black plastic screw that has a slotted head for a large flat head screw driver. They are plastic so they have been know to break. If they break bad enough, they sometimes won't seal and cause an air intrusion as well.


----------



## safebuilder

Mine did  the same. It is an o ring under the primer pump. Remove the three screws and put in new o ring...problem solved....look for recall from Chevy....go to dealer and fuss and they might fix it


----------



## Duramax

Mine did this and it was the bleeder screw had a crack in it.  Just wait til you start getting the p0093 code notoriously prone to the 01 duramax's.


----------



## gcs

Check and see if the fuel filter is tight.


----------



## Wild Turkey

"A duramax doesn't have an electric fuel pump" So whats that thing in the picture?

I may have bumped my head but I installed a new fuel pump and sending unit in my GMC last week and it definately has a fuel pump in the fuel tank. Bleeder screw loose or broke.
Fuel filter not sealed good, fuel filter double o ringed because the old one was left behind on the housing. Broken or cracked bleeder on bottom of fuel filter.
After that check injectors to make sure you dont have a loose one.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper

Wild Turkey said:


> "A duramax doesn't have an electric fuel pump" So whats that thing in the picture?
> 
> I may have bumped my head but I installed a new fuel pump and sending unit in my GMC last week and it definately has a fuel pump in the fuel tank. Bleeder screw loose or broke.
> Fuel filter not sealed good, fuel filter double o ringed because the old one was left behind on the housing. Broken or cracked bleeder on bottom of fuel filter.
> After that check injectors to make sure you dont have a loose one.


I believe that only the duramax with Two fuel tanks have the electric fuel pumps...like a "Crossover" pump


----------



## JpEater

Wild Turkey said:


> "A duramax doesn't have an electric fuel pump" So whats that thing in the picture?
> 
> I may have bumped my head but I installed a new fuel pump and sending unit in my GMC last week and it definately has a fuel pump in the fuel tank. Bleeder screw loose or broke.
> Fuel filter not sealed good, fuel filter double o ringed because the old one was left behind on the housing. Broken or cracked bleeder on bottom of fuel filter.
> After that check injectors to make sure you dont have a loose one.





A duramax does not have an in tank fuel pump. The older 6.5L Diesel engines do. But those are not "Duramax" engines. 

Dual fuel tanks were only an option on cab and chassis trucks.


----------



## Razor Blade

My uncle's truck done this last week . It was the black bleeder screw. It was 14.00 at the chevy place. A little black plastic screw with a o ring on it. Scott


----------



## bandit819

Changed fuel filter and bleeder screw, problem solved. Thanks guys.


----------

